# East Texas Goats



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

I found this thread over at LS1GTO Boards (http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148065), if you North Texas guys/gals want to participate. I suggest creating a user account over there (if you don't have one) and let them know you're a N Texas Goat owner too. 
It seems there's alot of ppl from the DFW area that are interested including Mansfield and Arlington.

:cheers ,
Nick

PS when and if you join the LS1GTO forum, PM MsRomper with your email address.


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

TEST


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

I just joined but cant post anything until they send me the link. I am in!


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

I know stupid wait for the link.

Did you see the first meeting will prob be April 21st in Canton?


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah that is why I said I am in. Hopefully I can make it out that weekend! Keep me posted on this


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Will do!


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

"Meeting: Sunday April 22 at 3:00..At the Ranchero in Canton! Be there or be SquarE" MsHolden


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Bump.....


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok for anyone who is going to attend the meeting on April 22nd. There's a group of the DFW area GTO owners meeting up in the Town East Mall parking lot around 1:45p, then everyone is going to caravan down to Canton. 

Also be sure to let Ms. Romper over at the LS1GTO forum know if you are plaining on being in Canton for the meeting.


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Those goof balls this have not sent me the link to be able to post! WHo is controlling that site???? Anhyway I am hoping I can make it out. Town east mall huh, well that is way out of the way for me heading to canton.


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Are you serious? What a crock of sheeeyat.

Yeah I understand but I thought I would at least let everyone know. 

I'll tell Ms. Romper that you're going to make it. So far there's about 15 cars going to meet up in Canton (plus you would be 16). Oh and let me know if you are bringing anyone, so we make sure to let the resturant know how many ppl total will be there.

And on another note I did mention to everyone about either just showing up or possibly renting a pavillion at River Legacy Park in N Arlington to hang out in the next month or so for those of us in the DFW area.:cool


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh did you check your BULK email folder?


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep checked my spam folder as well! NOTHING! Ok well it will be my wife and I , maybe my brother!! Thank again and I look forward to seeing everyone and meeting you


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

No problem dood.:cheers


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Could not make it due to the race traffic! Sucked! How was everything?


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

It's not till next Sunday. You've still got time.


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh yeah!! hahaha Dude I have been out of it. I could have sworn it was this past weekend. hahaha


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

LoL. It's ok man. Eveyone has a major brain fart every now and then.:lol: 

You still planning on heading down Sun?


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes sir! I need to get an address of where eeveryone is meeting. I know if was on the thread, I just need to go back and write in down. I will see you there. Hopefully the weather is good. There might be some storms coming in Sunday


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Sunday April 22, at 3:00...In Canton at the Rancheo Restaurant..take the Hwy 19 exit off of I-20


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Woo Hoo!arty: 

We had a great time! Hope everyone can make it next time! Keep yourself updated on up coming events on LS1GTO.com... Sure is a awesome group of cars...er...uh I mean people! 

Let me know if anyone has any questions! Hop on over to LS1GTO.com and check it out!!! 

Peace out guys! 

-Emily:cool


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

FatNICK are we the only ones over here???


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

vanceti said:


> FatNICK are we the only ones over here???


Yes Sir. Pretty much


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Nope I am in East Texas. Longview. Glad to see ya all.


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

I check in now and then......arty:


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Me too I check inon all the other guys....by the way nick what are you doing hoggin all the forums over here. eh we have no lives.... but to all those whom are just now joining us there is yet another meeting of "THE EAST TEXAS GOATS" may 20th at Razoo's in mesquite :willy: yummy!!!!!

Nick Big display says you can't go there anymore because you did something:cheers you weren't suppost too.... sorry man we will miss you...ok maybe not I have some killer costumes you can use....


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey if you have a Buford T. Justice out fit I'm there!!!!:lol: :rofl:


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

:rofl: lol well I am not small enough to do the bandit costume. but we can work on it not to mention my car is yellow.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

BBK SSI intake manifold adn 85mm TB on its way. Ordering heads and in the next few days.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

terry I thought you were having to sell your car? or the lease was up? but congrats on the upgrade.:cheers


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah I decided to keep it. I was going to sell it but figured out a way to keep it and do some more mods. I am now on a mod run...LOL...intake manifold, TB, cam, heads, shifter... most is sitting in my game room waiting on time to install. I have been traveling way to much for my company lately. I am going to take a week in July and get all this stuff finished.


----------



## 72/04 GTO (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey East Texas.........

I thought I would give this site a look see.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, Hi there Bill!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

72/04 GTO said:


> Hey East Texas.........
> 
> I thought I would give this site a look see.


well i guess this is the lesser of the evils, over here.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Em- it is time to pull people over here too.


----------



## 72/04 GTO (Jun 12, 2008)

I think I am going to take a break from the other board for awhile. This one is slower but hey.........


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

cricketts....no bodys here?


----------



## 72/04 GTO (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL...

Yea, its lonely here but so far no asshats and name calling. I think I'm done on the "other" board. So if anyones looking for me over there tell them I'm here........


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

alptbird said:


> cricketts....no bodys here?


Eveyone`s out enjoying thier GTOs. :cheers


----------



## 72/04 GTO (Jun 12, 2008)

Good Morning Texas!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

I sure miss ya over there Bill, mostly your "Good mornings"  

I'll try and check in on this board now and then to chat with you. 

Love ya!


Glen- about "pulling poeple over here"..... I don't know how that would work....:confused I wouldn't really know how to go about spreading the word since everyone is so addicted....


----------



## 72/04 GTO (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Em!

No problem about pulling people over here....

This site is *alot* slower so I dont expect people to move. It will be awhile before I go back as there are "members" there I dont want anything to do with but time will tell!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

TorridRedHeart said:


> I sure miss ya over there Bill, mostly your "Good mornings"
> 
> I'll try and check in on this board now and then to chat with you.
> 
> ...


Em-they can be addicted over here too! I must admit it is much much slower here and there are alot of really grat people over there but there are some over there that have just rubbed me the wrong way. and for a short time every time I got on the page it was really ticking me off. At first I thought staying out of the lounge would do it but they kept bringing it all over the forum. I figured it was just time to change over for a while.


----------

